# Arthur Miller's the Crucible... free version available?



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

HI, my DD is getting ready to read The Crucible by Arthur Miller in school & I am only able to locate a copy in Amazon... does anyone know of a free version of this?  I've checked feedbooks but didn't see it.
thanks for the help


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Since it was written in the 50s, it's most likely not in the public domain.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

oh, that explains it.. thanks so much!


----------

